# Salt Or No Salt?



## pete44 (Jan 26, 2011)

A friend of mine asked me if I put any amount of SALT into my freshwater CORY tank (55gal). I told him 'no', but it got me to wondering.
Should salt be in a Cory tank?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no unless it is ill as sometimes salt can help cure skin condittions


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cories, from what I've heard here, don't like salt. At all. The grim reaper likes cories to have salt though! Don't add it to the cory tank.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i heard corries are too sensitive to have salt in their tanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some cories can tolerate some salt, but they are happier without.


----------



## pete44 (Jan 26, 2011)

OK. Thanks for the help.
No salt for my Cories.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i had bought salt for my tank and added what it recommended it was like 1 tablespoon for every 10 gallons and none of my fish had a problem with it. this was before i realized corys and neons dont like it because it burns their skin. i had not done a water change for a month and all of them lived so i guess i was fine but now every time i do a water change i dont add any salt. it will still be a while till the salt level is almost zero because it can now never be saltless again unless i tear down the tank but it should be close enough for any fish. Recently i bought 7 neons and all except 1 died so im thinking it was because i bought them from somewhere else other then petco (petco puts salt it almost all there tanks) and they werent used to the salt. I am against salt unless its in a strictly live-bearer tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i never put salt in a tank unless i am going to hatch and raise brine shrimp.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Salt is better suited to the dinner table than the freshwater aquarium. NO SALT in FRESHWATER TANKS I say!


----------

